# Third Party External Flash



## lissthis (Jul 14, 2012)

Hello, 

I am looking into getting an external flash. I was looking into the YN 560II, but I read that it is not compatible with my camera (Canon Rebel Xsi). I want there to at least be a manual option so that I can learn more. Do you have any suggestions? I would like if I could get one for less than $200 and I am focusing in newborn and portrait photography, if that helps any. 

Thanks!


----------



## tirediron (Jul 14, 2012)

Look for a used Canon unit;  like my lenses, very few of my speedlights (one out of a total of seven IIRC) were bought new.  There's nothing wrong with 3rd party gear, and I've heard lots of good about those YN units ('though not used any myself), HOWEVER, I always recommend that whenever possible you should always have at least one manufacturer's speedlight with full TTL compatibilty.  Makes life a LOT easier sometimes.


----------



## Joshonator (Jul 14, 2012)

the godox tt520 if you don't mind not having zoom, it's a great unit for the price, very flexible and easy to use. Works with my T1i but there in no auto mode of course (only manual). GODOX TT520 Speedlite ThinkLite Electronic Flash Speedlite | Camera Flashes | Camera Flash & Accessories | Camera Accessories | Linkdelight.com


----------



## Golfcart (Jul 15, 2012)

I purchased the YN light from Hong Kong and that was the worst thing I've invested into.  Not that the light itself didn't work good, because it did...while it lasted.  I bought that light because of all the reviews I read about that brand, however once I used it, it didnt last.  Maybe I got the lemon.  Nonetheless, from now on I'm keeping my purchases to local stores or B&H to where I can atleast send it back if it decides to quit working.  I know its cheap, but there is a reason why things are cheap.  We get what we pay for, especially in Photography.  Good luck with your shopping.


----------



## Buckster (Jul 15, 2012)

In addition to two Canon 580EXII flashes that I've been using for about four years now since they came out, I've been using two of these since October of last year without any problems at all: Amazon.com: Yongnuo YN-565EX ETTL Speedlite Flash for Canon.

Maybe I'm just one of the lucky ones who got non-lemons, but I'm happy to say that I've not had a single problem with either unit ever, and I haul them around in a bag along with the Canons and some other associated lighting stuff I use with them, so it's not like I baby them.

I fire them off-camera using another Yongnuo product: Amazon.com: Yongnuo RF-603 C3 2.4GHz Wireless Flash Trigger/Wireless Shutter Release Transceiver Kit for Canon and again have never had a problem with any of the 6 units I use to fire the four lights and work the shutter with another in my hand as a remote.

I've used them with my 5DMKII as well as my 7D, and I'm sure they'd work just fine with my backup 40D if I tried it.

I've used other Yongnuo products over the years as well, and have never had a single problem with any of them.

Again, maybe I've just been lucky, but from my actual experiences with the Yongnuo products, I recommend them without reservation.


----------



## user3977 (Jul 16, 2012)

I just ordered that flash last week. the biggest thing is that it takes foreverrrr to get here lol. if you buy straight from the yongnuo ebay page they give you a 1yr warranty. if it gets here anytime soon ill let you know how it is on an XTi. if it works good on that I'm sure it would work on a new body.


----------

